# Will this work?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i have two remingtons 870's one is about 8years old, the other is brand new, my new one was sold to me very cheap, but only has a 26in barrel, and is chambered for 3 1/2 in shells theold one has a 28in barrel, and is only chambered for 2 3/4 and 3 in shells, my question is can i switch barrels on the two so my new one has the 28inch barrel wihtout killing myself. i like the longer barrel for goose hunting, particularly snows.
Thnaks fellas


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I think you may be able to put the 3&1/2 barrel on the one gun but you can't put the 3" chambered barrel on the 3&1/2. I may be wrong so hopefully someone with know how will chime in.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

To my understanding you can switch them, but then your newer shotgun will only be able to shoot 3" shotshells.

Try this http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dl ... age=search and if you do not want the 26" sell it.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

ok, thansk fellas thats what i was thinking, i dont use 31/2 much anyway


----------



## 2littletime2hunt (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a 3" 870 magnum (old) which I sometimes use a 2&3/4" barrel on without any problem. You cannot shoot the longer shell in the shorter chambered barrel, however.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

so ur saying i can switch them a long as i only shoot 3 and 2 3/4 shells, that fine i havent fired a 3 1/2 shell in several years. imo there a waset of many when it comes to decoying geese
Thanks for the help :beer:


----------

